# MECA 2X Event Plano, TX April 27, 2013



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

I plan on being here unless something with school keeps me away...


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

I should be there as well. If all goes well in the next month.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Of course I will be there!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

With planning the BIG show, I forgot about this one. I will be up at this one next.. if anyone else is interested...


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Yep... The plan is to have the car completed in time for this show


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

DeanE10 said:


> Yep... The plan is to have the car completed in time for this show


How is it going Dean?


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

DeanE10 said:


> Yep... The plan is to have the car completed in time for this show


Well get on it man. Lol. I was hoping to be finished with mine by now but...I'm still plugging away at it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> With planning the BIG show, I forgot about this one. I will be up at this one next.. if anyone else is interested...


Any chance on getting the rest of the nutz to come? Sweet talk and bribery goes a long way. Lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> How is it going Dean?


Slloooowww... So far I have the DDin installed... I just got the 8" meds from Pate yesterday...


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeah, I'll be there. It will probably be an unfinished coming-out party of sorts. Should be interesting to see where I am by then! It seems someone jumped into the back of my car and emptied it of... well... everything!
(no, I wasn't robbed :O) 

Better! Faster! Stronger!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

narvarr said:


> Any chance on getting the rest of the nutz to come? Sweet talk and bribery goes a long way. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


Rick may head up there with me...



DeanE10 said:


> Slloooowww... So far I have the DDin installed... I just got the 8" meds from Pate yesterday...


L8se Dean? Dang how you fit a DD in that lil dash? lol



highly said:


> Yeah, I'll be there. It will probably be an unfinished coming-out party of sorts. Should be interesting to see where I am by then! It seems someone jumped into the back of my car and emptied it of... well... everything!
> (no, I wasn't robbed :O)
> 
> Better! Faster! Stronger!


Dont forget your cooling gel ties! hehe Those things works surprisingly well.. lol 

Been wanting to make somthing similar but I dont even know where to start lol


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

btw, does noone sleep anymore? i was only up because i drank too much coffee to finish up a long paper and it made me insomniac like a mofo!


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> Dont forget your cooling gel ties! hehe Those things works surprisingly well.. lol
> 
> Been wanting to make somthing similar but I dont even know where to start lol


Sew Very Useful Neck Cooler

^ Easier than typing it up 

Sleep? Wazzat?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

highly said:


> Sew Very Useful Neck Cooler
> 
> ^ Easier than typing it up
> 
> Sleep? Wazzat?


Here I thought you invented it.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

I got a couple of those neck coolers last summer. I love those things! I used them a lot when working in the garage and on the truck too.

I did make the mistake of putting them in the freezer, and they burst  oh well.

i should have my dash done for this show, and hopefully the new front stage all done up. install is still going to look horrible though


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

pocket5s said:


> I got a couple of those neck coolers last summer. I love those things! I used them a lot when working in the garage and on the truck too.
> 
> I did make the mistake of putting them in the freezer, and they burst  oh well.
> 
> i should have my dash done for this show, and hopefully the new front stage all done up. install is still going to look horrible though


I'll see if I can cajole my wife into making a few more dozen, only this time I'll go out and get some white fabric so they don't bleed all over everything!

Yeah, freezing = bad. Soaking in icewater = good!

-T


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

I sent that link to my wife as well. she said last summer she'd make me some. 

yea, icewater is awesome for these. I think I kept a rotation of 3 or 4 in the cooler. works wonders.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Maybe the boys are going...

Speakerpimp
Waldo 
Sideshow Bob


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> Maybe the boys are going...
> 
> Speakerpimp
> Waldo
> Sideshow Bob


Bob here!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

SoundJunkie said:


> Bob here!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I take it this means your coming Erik? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gadget01 (Oct 20, 2008)

Might as well... it's only half the drive vs College Station.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

narvarr said:


> I take it this means your coming Erik?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


I want to! Planning on it!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RXZILLA (Dec 16, 2007)

Im going. ..


----------



## BMWTUBED (Aug 25, 2007)

I'll be there...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

6 day bump! Ill be there bright and early...


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> 6 day bump! Ill be there bright and early...


6 days. Gah! 
Not....enough....time!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

highly said:


> 6 days. Gah!
> Not....enough....time!


Says the human RTA lol


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

There should be a good okc showing. I'll be coming, but will prolly ride with Martin(BMWTUBED).


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

anybody from Houston that's coming back same day that wants a co-pilot, I'm down to split gas and such...


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

speakerpimp said:


> anybody from Houston that's coming back same day that wants a co-pilot, I'm down to split gas and such...


I'm in, going and coming the same day. Chad is in too and doing the same thing.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jowens500 said:


> There should be a good okc showing. I'll be coming, but will prolly ride with Martin(BMWTUBED).


No civic or accord?


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> No civic or accord?


The Civic will not be finished by then and if I take the Accord my wife will be stranded at home. She refuses to learn how to drive my car. Which being completely honest, is fine by me.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jowens500 said:


> The Civic will not be finished by then and if I take the Accord my wife will be stranded at home. She refuses to learn how to drive my car. Which being completely honest, is fine by me.


 roger that!!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Otherwise you end up with a jacked up car, ain't that right Martin? ?


----------



## BMWTUBED (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm sure I have no idea what you speak of Mr. Owens!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

1 day bump for exposure..


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Traveling music?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

I see someone is bringing own listening materials lol das good!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> I see someone is bringing own listening materials lol das good!


Never leave home without good music.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm starting to get excited now. A late delivery I got today will give me a 100% functioning system...cosmetics is another story.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

This is the first show where all I had to do was wash my car. The night before


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

oilman said:


> This is the first show where all I had to do was wash my car. The night before


Your getting spoil man! J/k.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

narvarr said:


> Your getting spoil man! J/k.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


I promise, it's ALWAYS something with my system. I really wish I could take back that comment, because a lot can happen in 4 1/2 hour drive.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Any of the TX/OK crew know if Jeremy (or anyone else) is going to be putting some more shows up during the summer?


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Yessir. Dates to be announced soon!


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Sweet! Glad to hear.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Just got done with the install and I now have noise... !!!

Going to go apply a quick tune and hit the shower... will be on my way in about an hour or so...

@Chad - Don't forget my 4" grills PLEASE


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Well ****... Got everything connected and now I have a DEAD AS200.2... WTF!!


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

That sucks, you sure it's the amp?!?


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

speakerpimp said:


> That sucks, you sure it's the amp?!?


 Has power, remote and ground.. all checked out good... No light at all...

Going to come up there anyway.. But obviously I cannot compete... Since I am up, I might just go by Pate's place first, then over to the show... Hope he has a replacement!!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Morning fellas. Just woke up after a horrible nights sleep. See you guys there. We will be in Martin's black Audi coupe so keep an eye out for us?


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Sitting at Pates shop now... will get this fixed... still going to try and make it to the show...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

First of all, I am sooo glad we left when we left. We barely made it home, the weather in Houston is CRAZY! Hwy 288 was completely closed I had to go backwards on the freeway to get back up and somehow took the inside way home thanks to my personal navigator! Thanks bro! lol We wouldve been sleeping in our car tonight...

If my car was to be stuck in a flood I'd CRY!

WIth that being said, it was nice to meet some new faces today, you Oklahomians are friggin awesome!!

Jason Owens - good to FINALLY meet you, and thanks for the chit chat! You rock man! 

Martin - nice meeting you as well, your car sounds really good! Talking to you I see your passion about this stuff and I love it! 

Todd - what can I say my friend, you are in beastmode! nuff said! 

Gotta get to study now, hope to see everyone soon!


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

SouthSyde said:


> First of all, I am sooo glad we left when we left. We barely made it home, the weather in Houston is CRAZY! Hwy 288 was completely closed I had to go backwards on the freeway to get back up and somehow took the inside way home thanks to my personal navigator! Thanks bro! lol We wouldve been sleeping in our car tonight...
> 
> If my car was to be stuck in a flood I'd CRY!
> 
> ...


X2, you Okies were awesome!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Here is a pic of my freeway...










O that river looking thing used to be a 12 lane freeway and the cars on top are on the overpass..


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Holy ****!! That's crazy looking. 

You guys are okay in my book too?. I had a fantastic time and can't wait for College Station. And Chad, you should've stuck around cause you had more hardware coming to you.


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

Great to have meet some of u guys and hopefully more in the future!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jowens500 said:


> Holy ****!! That's crazy looking.
> 
> You guys are okay in my book too?. I had a fantastic time and can't wait for College Station. And Chad, you should've stuck around cause you had more hardware coming to you.


Jason, If I was to stick around, either my whole system would be under water, or Id be stuck in my car all night and pull my hair out LOL The hardware can wait. 



chijioke penny said:


> Great to have meet some of u guys and hopefully more in the future!


I'm sorry, what is your name? I remember meeting alot of people but not any screen names. 

We have g2g in Texas once every few months, you should start coming out..


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Iirc chad, he was the guy who drove Lee's car to the show.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

jowens500 said:


> Iirc chad, he was the guy who drove Lee's car to the show.


His name is Chichi (guess I spelled it right). He was parked next to me.









Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> First of all, I am sooo glad we left when we left. We barely made it home, the weather in Houston is CRAZY! Hwy 288 was completely closed I had to go backwards on the freeway to get back up and somehow took the inside way home thanks to my personal navigator! Thanks bro! lol We wouldve been sleeping in our car tonight...
> 
> If my car was to be stuck in a flood I'd CRY!
> 
> ...


If you would start using that iPhone that Ricky gave you you wouldn't need me as your personal navigator

Still, glad I could help and congrats to all! Sorry I missed it

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

O damnn, I wanted to listen to that car, but it was in and out and right before I left it was gone!

The install skillz on that car was AMAZING! The grill work is friggin badass! Maybe he should do my Grills for my kicks so no one can put a foot through LOL


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

yes it's chi-chi and i was in lee's car.... I'll have my own two vehicles to compete with very soon!!! just wanted to get my feet wet and support a local show. but it was cool to meet some of the ppl that contribute to this awesome hobby!!!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

chijioke penny said:


> yes it's chi-chi and i was in lee's car.... I'll have my own two vehicles to compete with very soon!!! just wanted to get my feet wet and support a local show. but it was cool to meet some of the ppl that contribute to this awesome hobby!!!


Nice to meet you chi chi... I was the Asian guy! lol

You needa give me some tips on working out, hehe Im bout to start real soon hitting the gym!


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

narvarr said:


> His name is Chichi (guess I spelled it right). He was parked next to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one (inter)STELLAR looking install! WoW!


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

SoundJunkie said:


> If you would start using that iPhone that Ricky gave you you wouldn't need me as your personal navigator
> 
> Still, glad I could help and congrats to all! Sorry I missed it
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Erik, Thanks again for the loaner amp bro. I would have been on the sidelines watching if it wasn't for you.

It was a good turnout to say the least, and the Houston crew and Okies made up over half of the SQ side. Thanks guys for coming out and supporting from so far away. Chi-Chi, we need to rally up the SQ guys in D-Town so we don't just look like a bunch of bass heads. lol:laugh:


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> Nice to meet you chi chi... I was the Asian guy! lol
> 
> You needa give me some tips on working out, hehe Im bout to start real soon hitting the gym!


yes, I Remember you sir!!! funny thing is my Girl is personal trainer and nutritionist who helps me out a ton!!! if u look me up on facebook (chijioke penny) you will see pictures of the show I did last November where i won my weight class and the overall title with her help!!!


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

narvarr said:


> Erik, Thanks again for the loaner amp bro. I would have been on the sidelines watching if it wasn't for you.
> 
> It was a good turnout to say the least, and the Houston crew and Okies made up over half of the SQ side. Thanks guys for coming out and supporting from so far away. Chi-Chi, we need to rally up the SQ guys in D-Town so we don't just look like a bunch of bass heads. lol:laugh:


LOL, for sure!!!! but my Tahoe is being built with a "Steve Cook" kinda theme (to be very competitive in SQ events but can do 150db plus for the hell of it!!!)


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I know it's really short notice, but one of our buddies is having a Midwest SPL show next Sunday. All of us essque guys are going to go hangout and try to show some SPL boys a real system?. If any of you guys wanna come up it will be a good time. 

It was really fun yesterday and now looking forward to College Station?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

highly said:


> That is one (inter)STELLAR looking install! WoW!


Todd, you should've seen the pillars and the grills that was custom made for them! That's serious attention to details.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

chijioke penny said:


> yes, I Remember you sir!!! funny thing is my Girl is personal trainer and nutritionist who helps me out a ton!!! if u look me up on facebook (chijioke penny) you will see pictures of the show I did last November where i won my weight class and the overall title with her help!!!


So is that a yes? hehe I just want some proven back, traps and arms exercise!


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> Todd, you should've seen the pillars and the grills that was custom made for them! That's serious attention to details.












Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> So is that a yes? hehe I just want some proven back, traps and arms exercise!


lol... that's a yes, is really simple compound movements.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

narvarr said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


O yess, the craftsmanship is amazing!~ 



chijioke penny said:


> lol... that's a yes, is really simple compound movements.


Wahoo!! Ill be PMing you man..  O BTW, I just wanna have 1/4th your muscle mass.. hehe not tooooo hard right? Im short!


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

SoundJunkie said:


> If you would start using that iPhone that Ricky gave you you wouldn't need me as your personal navigator
> 
> 
> Chad?


----------



## BMWTUBED (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks Chad! It was great to finally meet all of you guys as well. Looking forward to hanging out in CS next month. I'm thinking its going to be A LOT of fun! You won overall best sound quality too by the way. Sure you know that by now...


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Yessir, Chad IS the man now!


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

How'd everyone do? Who broke 90?


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

chijioke penny said:


> LOL, for sure!!!! but my Tahoe is being built with a "Steve Cook" kinda theme (to be very competitive in SQ events but can do 150db plus for the hell of it!!!)


What's up Chi? I'm sure you don't remember me, but I met you in Arlington at Foosman's house. I work for AT&T, as well.

Are you getting someone locally to build your truck? If so, who will it be?


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

strakele said:


> How'd everyone do? Who broke 90?


Maybe in SPL...!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

BMWTUBED said:


> Thanks Chad! It was great to finally meet all of you guys as well. Looking forward to hanging out in CS next month. I'm thinking its going to be A LOT of fun! You won overall best sound quality too by the way. Sure you know that by now...


Thanks Martin!  Next month will be lots of fun thats for sure! 



highly said:


> Yessir, Chad IS the man now!


:blush:


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

bassfromspace said:


> What's up Chi? I'm sure you don't remember me, but I met you in Arlington at Foosman's house. I work for AT&T, as well.
> 
> Are you getting someone locally to build your truck? If so, who will it be?


hey buddy, yep, Both cars will be built locally with me helping!!! I have just about all the eqpt for the truck (just need to figure out which head unit and processor) and everything for the car. Pic's of the car!!!


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

and another view


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice car! 

You guys still need to PM your cell numbers??


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

and my tahoe.....


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

I see Jeremy was listed as a competitor with a non-zero score. Does this mean we have a new judge out there?


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

No Josh did the SQ side...

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------

